# 4x100 rotor hats?



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm looking for where I can find rotor hats for my MKII. Anyone know where I can find some?
I searched through the forum but didn't find what I was looking for(could have been searching for the wrong thing).
Thx in advance


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 4x100 rotor hats? (Urieal)*

I don't have the AP racing part number handy right now but they do make one. (keep in mind it is designed to work with their rotors and calipers)
http://www.essexparts.com/ has custom hats.


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 4x100 rotor hats? (greyhare)*

I appreciate it. I have been trying to contact Essex with very little luck(always put me on hold for a LOOONG time). If there is a premade 4x100 then I would look into that.
I'm looking to upgrade my G60 brakes to 12.3" rotors and use TT Calipers and pads. TT rotors won't work(5 lug) unless I drill the 4x100 holes...which I prefer not to do.
I would also not be opposed to AP calipers, although I am not sure which caliper would be used in a 12.3" rotor. The 5200 specs say the min. rotor size is 12.4" and the 5100 says max rotor size is 11.6"...I guess I could probably roll with a 12.4" rotor if I could find one.
The main reason I don't want anything larger is because I want to tuck it behind 16" wheels...don't want anything bigger than 16s


_Modified by Urieal at 12:51 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 4x100 rotor hats? (Urieal)*

12" (304mm) with 5100's








I will dig out the AP part number tonight.


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

ROCKIN! Those are beautiful!!!








let me know how to get these rockin on my G60 and I'll be a VERY happy man!!








what carriers did you use?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Urieal)*

any more info ?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

When I first put mine on the only ones for the 4x100 were like these with the one piece rotors. (16.5lb= ea.)
http://www.jngautosports.com/p...n.htm
http://www.eurospecsport.com/racebrake.htm
This is how i got the calipers and adapters.
I will dig up the part numbers for the hats and rotors.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (greyhare)*

ive seen that kit, whole thing was i was weary about future rotor replacement


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

I didn't have any trouble finding the rotors. I originally bought the kit through a local VW shop and they were able to order rotors.
The numbers for the 2 piece AP rotors are:
Rotors - CP3837-230/31
Hats - CP2494-742
Bolt kit - CP2494-6
The original one piece rotors worked very well on the street but will develop cracks if used on the track.
The 2 piece rotors are very expensive; if you do not track your car they are not worth it.


----------

